
Show HN: Treenee, a simple “decision tree” engine - caludio
https://github.com/claudioc/treenee
======
signal
Did I miss the target use case and user?

I'm a big fan of decision frameworks but without those two clarifications it's
hard to give feedback. To make this practically valuable it would be great to
have logging and an escape path for criteria that doesn't apply or when
information isn't available. If I get to question 5/6 and I don't know the
answer, can I get a valuable outcome? It would be ideal to capture those cases
with logging so the tree can be improved.

This is a great idea and start though. I love how minimal it is. Once I use
it, I immediately want it just built into Jira or wherever I'm making
important/repeated decisions.

~~~
caludio
(author here) Very good point(s) and thank you for the input! Treenee is
indeed very minimal and it's supposed to be working basically "out-of-the-
box". This also means that some features are obviously missing at the moment.

I use Treenee internally (even though I wanted to keep it on m y own name, not
the company's) and I decided to put it out there as soon as it was "complete".
I will add more examples and use cases in the near future (also screenshots,
but I am a bit ashamed of the scarce "design").

Do you mind expanding a bit on what you would like "logging" to be?

------
adamleithp
treenee.com is coming back with NET::ERR_CERT_DATE_INVALID

~~~
caludio
Yeah sorry, the usual problem of not restarting nginx after a certificate
update. Thanks!

